# Daniels Wing Plows



## lawnturf (Feb 3, 2016)

3 used Daniels Wing Plows for sale. 18' power angle with pusher kit. 20' power angle with pusher kit. 20' 3-in-1 power angle plow. Serial numbers are 09W18-537, 09W20-544, and 09320-007. All from 2009. Still in good condition. Asking $9,500 for 18', $10,000 for 20' wing, and $11,000 for 3-in-1. More pics upon request. Looking to part ways with these this year.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you still selling these? Please PM me.


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

would like more photos of front and back of plows
also what type hookup is that a JRB 416


----------



## lawnturf (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes, still for sale. One has a CAT Fusion coupler, one has volvo, and the other old CAT style. I do have JRB 416 head, would be willing to switch if that sells the plow


----------



## lawnturf (Feb 3, 2016)

18' Daniels Wing with pusher kit. Used on tractor originally. Still have quick attach head with Volvo quick coupler ears. Cutting edge has 2.5" left and still able to be flipped. Great working condition. 2009 production year. Serial 09W18-537. Asking $8,000.00.


----------



## lawnturf (Feb 3, 2016)

#2 -- 18' Daniels Wing with pusher kit. JRB 416 quick coupler ears. Cutting edge has 2.5" left and still able to be flipped. Great working condition. 2009 production year. Serial 09W18-548. Asking $8,000.00.


----------



## lawnturf (Feb 3, 2016)

#3 -- 20' Daniels Wing with pusher kit. CAT quick coupler ears. Cutting edge has 2.5" left and but has already been flipped once. Great working condition. 2009 production year. Least amount of use of all we are selling. Serial 09W20-544. Asking $10,000.00 OBO.


----------



## lawnturf (Feb 3, 2016)

Reduced Price!! Make me an offer on these Daniel's plows. Don't need them anymore and want them gone. PM or call Dustin at Lawn & Turf Landscaping, 260-494-9249


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

What r the new prices?


----------



## lawnturf (Feb 3, 2016)

Willing to sell 18' for $7,250.00 each (there are 2 available). 20' wing plow for 9,000.00. Asking $10,000 for 3-in-1.


----------



## snowman231 (Dec 14, 2012)

by chance is 3n1 still available??


----------

